# Michael Redd eyes Friday night return



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MILWAUKEE -- Milwaukee Bucks guard Michael Redd participated in practice Tuesday and is planning to play Friday in New York after missing the last 14 months following knee surgery.
> 
> Redd says he feels great, but will not play in Milwaukee's game on Wednesday night against Sacramento. In the past few weeks, he's mimicked the routine of the NBA travel schedule, working out in the morning and again at night.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6247579


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll say he averages four points in 10 minutes per game for the rest of the season.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I'll say he averages four points in 10 minutes per game for the rest of the season.


that might work.

He really looked bad last year when he came back the first time. I don't think things are going to be radically different in this comeback.


----------

